# GII-dNdR Probleme...



## apollo (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Also, da hier ja im Moment wieder endlos über Gothic 2 und das AddOn galabert wird, habe ich meins auch noch mal installiert. Ich hatte mir die CE gekauft, aber nur ohne AddOn durch gespielt. Nun versuche ich mich auch mal am AddOn und könnte   . Irgendwie komme ich einfach nicht nach Jharkendar    Ich habe ein Schreiben von Vatras das ich Saturas bringen soll, der will es aber nicht. Wenn ich den Typen vor dem Portal anquatsche, bekomme ich zur Dialogauswohl lediglich ein 'ENDE'. Merdarion sollte mir eigentlich die Quest mit den Teleportsteinen geben *bzw. den Schlüssel zum Teleporter*, bekomme ich aber auch nicht. Lares soll eigentlich mit mir zur Ausgrabungsstätte laufen, aber wenn ich den Anspreche, kann ich ihn nur Fragen ob er mir geschick beibringen kann. Irgendwas ist hier doch faul, oder...? Oder übersehe ich da was?

[OE]

PS: gerne auch ICQ

*Edit*


----------



## Cherisu (19. Oktober 2005)

So weit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt Dir Vatras doch ein Ornament(stueck) mit, das Du Lares geben sollst (und der soll es Saturas ueberbringen).
Wenn Du dieses Ornament Lares gibst, kannst (und sollst!) Du Dich anbieten, dass DU es an seiner Stelle zu Saturas bringst. Er lehnt ab & meint, er muesse das selbst machen, aber Du kannst gerne mitgehen.

Ab dem Moment muesstest Du bei Lares eigentlich die Option haben, mit ihm zusammen zu Saturas/ Ausgrabungsstaette zu gehen. 
Allerdings kann Lares den Hafen erst verlassen (das sagt er Dir dann auch), wenn Du fuer ihn eine abloesung besorgt hast (am Marktplatz, mit Hilfe von Lares'  Aquamarinring).

Anfangs bleibt Dir gar nix anderes uebrig, als MIT Lares zur Ausgrabungsstaette zu gehen, weil Du dort sonst zunaechst nichts machen kannst - und das klingt ja bei Dir genau nach diesem Problem. Ich glaube, auf eigene Faust kannst Du erst ab Kapitel 3 oder so zu Saturas, vorher spricht er nur mit Dir, wenn Du zusammen mit Lares gekommen bist...

Hast Du also schon das Ornamentstueck von Vatras fuer Lares erhalten? Falls nicht, dann geh' nochmal zu Vatras.
Hast Du Lares schon angeboten, an seiner Stelle das Ornament zu Saturas zu bringen? Und wenn ja, hast Du schon eine Abloesung fuer ihn besorgt?
Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Die Abloesung heisst Baltram, einer der Haendler am Marktplatz


Ist ohnehin sinnvoll, Dich von Lares ueberallhin begleiten zu lassen: er koepft alles & DU kriegst die EPs! Vorsicht: Zu den Banditen lasse Dich erst ganz zuletzt von ihm begleiten, sonst geht mit den Quests bissl was schief...

Falls Dir das nicht weiterhilft, dann schreib doch mal eine Liste Deiner aktiven Quests; ist bei Deiner Version uebrigens schon der Patch mit drauf?

EDIT: ach ja, hast ja CE, also kein Patch-Problem...
Also, dass die Leutz in der Ausgrabungsstaette nicht mit Dir reden, ist an DIESER Stelle des Spiels normal - so wie's aussieht, musst Du nochmal mit Vatras reden, so dass Du bei Lares mehr Gespraechsoptionen bekommt. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es an DER Stelle des Spiels Probs gibt (Bugs oder so...), muesste also eigentlich klappen.


----------



## apollo (19. Oktober 2005)

also, die Quest mit der Ablösung habe ich erfolgreich gemeistert. Steht zumindest da. Ich habe mit einem alten Spielstand weitergemacht und weiß daher nich mehr genau mit wem ich wann und wo gelabert habe. Jedenfalls bekomme ich jetzt bei Vatras kein Ornament mehr. zur ausgrabungsstätte bin ich gekommen, nachdem ich den ersten teleporter nahe khorinis benutz habe der zur taverne führt. dort habe ich Orlan angelabert und der gab mir den Schlüssel für den Teleporter zur ausgrabungsstätte, wo ich dann vor den oben genannten Problemen stand....

*Edit: das einzige wo ich noch mit Vatras drüber reden kann sind die Waffenhändler, und da auch nur was man bisher über sie weiß. 
Zur Orientierung, ich bin bereits im 2. Kapitel, Mitglied der Wassermagier und habe gerade das Treffen in der Taverne hinter mich gebracht. Spiele als Miliz.*


----------



## Cherisu (19. Oktober 2005)

apollo am 19.10.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> also, die Quest mit der Ablösung habe ich erfolgreich gemeistert. Steht zumindest da. Ich habe mit einem alten Spielstand weitergemacht und weiß daher nich mehr genau mit wem ich wann und wo gelabert habe. Jedenfalls bekomme ich jetzt bei Vatras kein Ornament mehr. zur ausgrabungsstätte bin ich gekommen, nachdem ich den ersten teleporter nahe khorinis benutz habe der zur taverne führt. dort habe ich Orlan angelabert und der gab mir den Schlüssel für den Teleporter zur ausgrabungsstätte, wo ich dann vor den oben genannten Problemen stand....
> 
> Edit: das einzige wo ich noch mit Vatras drüber reden kann sind die Waffenhändler, und da auch nur was man bisher über sie weiß.
> Zur Orientierung, ich bin bereits im 2. Kapitel, Mitglied der Wassermagier und habe gerade das Treffen in der Taverne hinter mich gebracht. Spiele als Miliz.



Hm; also wenn Du Dich nicht an die Ornament-Geschichte erinnern kannst, dann kommt das jetzt im 2. Kapitel sicher nicht mehr.
Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber mir fallen jetzt nur folgende Moeglichkeiten ein:

1.) Was Du geschrieben hast, koennte man so auffassen, dass Du zuerst Gothic ohne Addon gespielt hast, jetzt aber mit Addon spielst, aber einen ALTEN Spielstand verwendet hast (aus der Zeit ohne Addon) - kann das sein? Das koennte naemlich dann schon zu Problemen fuehren. In dem Fall wuerde ich definitiv neu installieren, koennte sehr gut sein, dass Du Dir damit mehr Aerger dieser Art ersparst. Waere jedenfalls eine Erklaerungsmoeglichkeit - wie gesagt: Es gibt an manchen Stellen Situationen, wo Du die Optionen/Quests in einer best. Reihenfolge spielen solltest (besser: eine ganz best. Reihenfolge kann falsch sein; Bsp.: Von Lares solltest Du Dich zunaechst ueberall anders hinfuehren lassen, also Ausgrabungsstaette, Wald im Osten), aber zu den Banditen erst zum Schluss, denn nach den Soeldnern/Onars Hof fuehrt er Dich nirgendwo mehr hin); aber an DIESER Stelle ist mir ein moegliches Problem dieser Art nicht bekannt.

2.) Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob's klappt (siehe auch 1), aber spaeter (ich glaube, 3.Kapitel) kannst Du Saturas & Co. wieder ansprechen (mit oder ohne Lares) - Du koenntest also zunaechst einfach bis Kap. 3 weiterspielen & erst dann Jharkendar angehen (obwohl es einfacher ist, zuerst dorthin zu gehen und erst danach ins Minental, aber andersrum geht's auch - P.S.: Viel Glueck   ).

3.) Wenn Du Dich mittlerweile von Lares zu den Soeldnern hast fuehren lassen, kann es gut sein (siehe 2), dass Du bei Lares die Option mit "Zur Ausgrabungsstaette begleiten" nicht mehr bekommst - und ich weiss zwar nicht, wie das gescriptet ist, aber daraus koennte sich sehr wohl ergeben, dass Saturas & Co (bzw. deren Gespraechsoptionen) noch nicht "freigeschaltet" sind (weil dazu eben noetig ist/sein koennte, dass Lares Dich dorthin fuehrt) => koenntest hoechstens bis Kap. 3 (?) warten.

Falls Du einen alten Spielstand (aus der Zeit ohne AddOn) fuer das Spiel MIT Addon benutzt, dann...sorry, aber schmeiss es runter & installiere es neu - ist das einzig Richtige    ! Alternativ warte bis Kapitel 3 (  )


EDIT: Ups, k.A. warum alles FETT erscheint (falscher Button?!?...ah so, ich weiss   )

_Edit BunGEe: bold-tag entfernt_


----------



## apollo (19. Oktober 2005)

ja, ich kann mir schon denken warum alles fett ist. Ich glaube ich habe oben ein [/b] vergessen.

Naja, das könnte natürlich sein, jetzt wo dus sagst, bin ich mir da nämlich auch nicht mehr so sicher. Aber ich hab ja gar keine Lust wieder von vorn zu beginnen... da stirbt man im AddOn so schnell   

Was ich auch sehr seltsam fand, ich bin relativ früh alleine ins Banditenlager maschiert, und ahbe mich mit Dexter unterhalten. Nach dem Gespräch wollte er mich kalt machen: zieht sein Schwert, im gleichen Moment höre ich wie auch draußen alle ihre schwerter ziehen, Dexter rennt diese Treppe im Turm rauf in dem er saß (der ohne Feuerbogen), und springt von oben runter und ist tod. Als ich runter lief um mich den anderen Banditen zu Stellen, lagen die schon alle aufm Rücken. Dieser Greg hatte die schon alle kalt gemacht. keine Ahnung wo der herkam...   

Trotzdem hier noch mal der Überblick meiner Missionen.

*Aktuelle Missionen*
Ravens Sklaven
Die Botschaft
Beweise
Drogomirs Armbrust
Die Schnaubende Kreatur
Aufs Maul
Schwarzes Fell
Die Teleportsteine
Lucia
Bospers Bogen
Das Experiment
Joe
Banditen in Jacks Leuchtturm
Der Waffenhändler der Banditen
Die Vermissten
Die Wassermagier
Das Auge Innos

*Erfüllte Missionen*
Problem auf Lobarts Hof
Der Kraut-Handel
Ein Paket voller Kraut
Riordian
Der hungrige Jäger
Vier Wölfe für Pepe
Das Krautpaket
Rods Schwert
Steintafeln
Piratenhandel
Ärger mit der Miliz
Händlerüberfall
Leere den Krug in einem Zug
Baltrams Lieferung
Bromors Goldene Schale
Das Gold des Händlers
Ein dreister Dieb
Banditenüberfälle
Ablösung für Lares
Informationen für Garvell
Eine große Herausforderung
Aufnahme bei der Miliz
Felle für Bosper
Pflanzen für Constantino
Der Segen der Götter
Lehrling in Khorinis
Matteo und Gitta
Der Weg ins obere Viertel
Wo sind die vermissten Leute
Der irre Fellan
Der Mann mit der Augenklappe
Für eine Flasche Wein
Eine Pfanne für Hilda
Die Rüben zu Hilda bringen
Die Rüben ziehen
Lobarts Arbeiterkleidung
Cavalorns Banditen
Der ‚Ring des Wassers’

*Gescheiterte Missionen*
Der falsche Bote
Canthars Gefallen


----------



## Homerclon (19. Oktober 2005)

Wegen Lares:
benutz mal den Inoffiziellen Scriptpatch.
http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&release_id=111

Der behebt das Problem, und ein paar andere. Der funktioniert auch nachträglich.

Wegen Greg bei Dexter, das ist normal, du warst nur etwas schneller als es vorgesehen war.


----------



## apollo (19. Oktober 2005)

> Wegen Greg bei Dexter, das ist normal, du warst nur etwas schneller als es vorgesehen war.



War trotzdem sehr lustig anzusehen. Werde aber dennoch mal neu anfangen. Irgendwelche Tips zum Spielverlauf zu Begin?


----------



## Cherisu (19. Oktober 2005)

> > apollo am 19.10.2005 17:02 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...



Was die Sache mit Dexter betrifft: 
Ja, das kommt vor, manchmal stuerzen sich die Deppen in den Tod (entweder vom Turm oder von der Bruecke...), das ist einfach eine Schwaeche in der Wegfindungs-KI. Wenn Du moeglichst viele Banditen selbst koepfen willst (EPs!!!), dann musst Du das Spiel eben vor Deinem "Ueberfall" abspeichern & ggf. neu laden (das ist nichtmal nsatzweise cheaten, denn es handelt sich schliesslich um eine Schwaeche des Programms) - in der Mehrzahl der Faelle faellt da nirgends jemand runter.
Greg ist da schon das groessere Problem, weil er ziemlich schnell ist. 

2 Moeglichkeiten, mit der Situation umzugehen:
1.) Du gibst der Wache am Eingang der Burg ein paar patzige Antworten und faengst sofort mit dem Metzeln an (denn ob jetzt oder 5 Minuten spaeter macht wohl keinen Unterschied) - soviel ich weiss, bleibt Dexter naemlich in seinem Sessel, wenn's draussen rund geht (vielleicht ist das anders, wenn er's sieht, und evtl. taeusche ich mich da auch) (--> vorher abspeichern!)

2.) Ich persoenlich hab' s immer mit einer Feuerregen-Spruchrolle erledigt: Du castest Feuerregen & laeufst sofort vor den Burschen weg (am besten von Dexters Haus in Richtung auf den anderen Turm; dort steht eine Wache, die sich passiver verhaelt als die anderen, aber der auch einiges mehr aushaelt...und austeilt   ; waere also praktisch, wenn Du den auch noch mit Feuer duschst...). Der "Feuerregen" folgt Dir naemlich (so wie die Banditen).
Noch "stylisher" ist es, wenn Du den Turm in Dexters Haus erklimmst und das Feuerwerk von dot oben aus startest - besonders bei Nacht ein ziemlich cooler Effekt (oben & unten   )

Greg ist unrealistisch zaeh, dem macht das nix aus...viel zu schnippeln gibt's fuer ihn mit dieser Methode auch nicht mehr  


Was das urspruengliche Thema betrifft:
Nachdem Du "Abloesung fuer Lares" erledigt hast, bleibt, denke ich, wirklich nur die Neuinstallation als Loesung Deines Problems.


----------



## Annah (19. Oktober 2005)

Da ist ein Typ ganz am Anfang,Cavalorn,dem hilfst Du bei seinem Banditen-Problem(vorher aber den Namen von Dexter erfahren!),dann erzählt er Dir vom Ring des Wassers und Vatras.Er gibt Dir was für Vatras mit.
In der Stadt dann redest Du mit dem und bietest Dich als Hilfe an,weil Du auch zum Ring des Wassers gehören willst.
Dann müsste er Dir das Ornamentstück geben.


----------



## Cherisu (19. Oktober 2005)

> Annah am 19.10.2005 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, richtig, das ist natuerlich die allererste Voraussetzung fuer die Sache mit Lares & dem Ring des Wassers... 
(vergessen, sorry!)


----------



## apollo (19. Oktober 2005)

ja, habe jetzt auch neu installiert und neu angefangen. bis jetzt klappt alles einwandfrei. Aber der bandit hat mir dexters namen nich gesagt. Egal welchen dialog ich gewählt habe, der wollte mich kalt machen. Aber das ist doch denke ich in so fern nicht schlimm, da Skip, der Pirat, mir den namen doch noch sagt, richtig? Noch mal zu lares, in welcher reihenfolge gehe ich mit dem wohin? Bei dem einen Steinkreis wo der mit mir hinläuft, ist das dort wo auch drogomirs armbrust liegt? liegt die dann schon da, auch wenn ich drogomir noch nicht darauf angesprochen habe????

danke.


----------



## Cherisu (19. Oktober 2005)

apollo am 19.10.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, habe jetzt auch neu installiert und neu angefangen. bis jetzt klappt alles einwandfrei. Aber der bandit hat mir dexters namen nich gesagt. Egal welchen dialog ich gewählt habe, der wollte mich kalt machen. Aber das ist doch denke ich in so fern nicht schlimm, da Skip, der Pirat, mir den namen doch noch sagt, richtig? Noch mal zu lares, in welcher reihenfolge gehe ich mit dem wohin? Bei dem einen Steinkreis wo der mit mir hinläuft, ist das dort wo auch drogomirs armbrust liegt? liegt die dann schon da, auch wenn ich drogomir noch nicht darauf angesprochen habe????
> 
> danke.



Ehm..also erstmal: In den allermeisten Faellen ist es bei Gothic egal, welche Gespraechsoption Du zuerst und welchje Du spaeter anwaehlst (abgesehen von Faellen, wo Dich der gesunde Menschenverstand sowieso warnen wird, diese oder jene Option zu waehlen). Der Bandit ganz am Anfang gehoert zu den (bei Gothic ziemlich seltenen) Faellen, bei denen man hinsichtlich der gewaehlten Gespraechsoptionen tatsaechlich einer ganz bestimmten Linie folgen muss, um von ihm eine alternative Reaktion zu erhalten. Lares ist ein weiteres Beispiel. Aber es gibt einen wichtigen Unterschied: Die Sache mit Lares (wohin er Dich begleiten soll) ist ein Scriptfehler: An sich ist die Reihenfolge egal, nur zu den Banditen/ Onars Hof solltest Du Dich erst zuletzt - oder auch garnicht (das ist egal) - begleiten lassen (auch NACH dem "dunklen Wand im Osten" - denn gerade dort kannst Du ihn recht gut gebrauchen, aber er wird mit Dir nicht mehr dorthin gehen, nachdem er Dich zu den Banditen gefuehrt hat). Das ist unlogisch und eben ein Scriptfehler.

Bei dem Banditen ganz am Anfang aber ist es Absicht, dass Du im Gespraeh einer ganz bestimmten Linie treu (& ein wenig hartnaeckig) bleiben musst. Und was solche Faelle betrifft, solltest Du Dir besser nicht selbst den Spielspass versauen & Dich zu jeder zweiten Quest erstmal im Forum zu informieren (ist nur meine Ansicht), was Du tun sollst. Gothic (besonders Gothic II) hat IMHO
einen hohen Wiederspielwert, und das liegt AUCH daran, dass man (leider in viel zu wenigen Faellen) ueber die Gespraechsoptionen die Geschichte in eine bestimmte Richtung (beabsichtigt oder nicht) lenken kann und das eine Mal diesen, das andere Mal jenen Weg ausprobiert. Dasselbe gilt fuer die Sache mit Dragomirs Armbrust.

Also lass'  dich nicht kirre machen von der "Reihenfolge der Gespraechs-optionen" und den zwei genannten Ausnahmefaellen (mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein), sondern versetz' Dich in Deinen Char hinein (Gothic ist IMHO ganz gutes "Rollenspiel" - nicht als Genrebezeichnung fuer Spiele, von denen viele zwar "Rollenspiel heissen, aber beileibe kein Rollenspiel sind, sondern im eigentlichen Sinne des Wortes) & ueberlege, was man wohl sagen wuerde.

Falls Du aber immer noch Interesse an questbezogene Antworten hast, dann findest Du sie in diesem SPOILER (jep, und das ist auch wirklich "spielverderbend"):


Spoiler



Was den Banditen betrifft, so weigere Dich einfach, ihm in die Hoehle zu folgen, und sag' ihm (nach 2-3 weiteren Saetzen), dass Du aus der ehemaligen Strafkolonie kommst. Er wird dann einen auf kollegial machen & Dich ziehen lassen. Den Namen erfaehrst Du auch von Skip, aber das ist im Grunde eh' wurscht. Was die Armbrust betrifft, das ist NICHT der  Steinkreis, wo Lares Dich hinfuehrt, sondern einer, der wirklich recht weit im Norden liegt



Ansonsten noch viel Spass!!


----------



## apollo (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab schon wieder ein Problem.. Ich habe jetz also neu angefangen und funktioniert jetzt auch eigentlich alles wie geplant. Bin nun mit Lares zur Ausgrabung gedackelt und habe u.a. von Merdarion dei Quest mit den Teleportsteinen und den Schlüssel zu dem einen Raum bekommen. Aber die Türe lässt sich nicht öffnen?   Bin ich zu doofem gibts da ein Trick aoder wie geht das...


----------



## Homerclon (21. Oktober 2005)

Cherisu am 19.10.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt einen wichtigen Unterschied: Die Sache mit Lares (wohin er Dich begleiten soll) ist ein Scriptfehler: An sich ist die Reihenfolge egal, nur zu den Banditen/ Onars Hof solltest Du Dich erst zuletzt - oder auch garnicht (das ist egal) - begleiten lassen (auch NACH dem "dunklen Wand im Osten" - denn gerade dort kannst Du ihn recht gut gebrauchen, aber er wird mit Dir nicht mehr dorthin gehen, nachdem er Dich zu den Banditen gefuehrt hat). Das ist unlogisch und eben ein Scriptfehler.


Wenn man den InOffiziellen Scriptpatch installiert den ich weiter oben Verlinkt habe, dann ist es egal, der Fehler tritt dann nicht mehr auf, nachteil ist das die Gesprächsoption nicht mehr verschwindet.

Ausserdem behebt der Patch noch ein paar andere Scriptfehler.



			
				apollo am 20.10.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich hab schon wieder ein Problem.. Ich habe jetz also neu angefangen und funktioniert jetzt auch eigentlich alles wie geplant. Bin nun mit Lares zur Ausgrabung gedackelt und habe u.a. von Merdarion dei Quest mit den Teleportsteinen und den Schlüssel zu dem einen Raum bekommen. Aber die Türe lässt sich nicht öffnen?   Bin ich zu doofem gibts da ein Trick aoder wie geht das...


Wenn du den schlüssel für den Raum mit dem Teleporter hast dann geh in den Raum mit dem Becken, stell dich vor die Tür und drück die Aktionstaste.(Standard "Strg", bzw. bei Maussteuerung die "Linke Maustaste")

Das sollte eigentlich reichen.
Versuch nicht von der anderen Seite reinzukommen wo das Gitter ist, das geht nicht.



			
				apollo am 19.10.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zu lares, in welcher reihenfolge gehe ich mit dem wohin? Bei dem einen Steinkreis wo der mit mir hinläuft, ist das dort wo auch drogomirs armbrust liegt? liegt die dann schon da, auch wenn ich drogomir noch nicht darauf angesprochen habe????
> 
> danke.


zur Reihenfolge, installier den Scriptpatch, den ich weiter oben verlinkt habe.

Der Steinkreis wo Dragomirs Armbrust liegt ist da in der nähe.
Betätige bei dem Steinkreis nicht gleich die Schalter, sondern locke erstmal alle Gegner Nördlich des Steinkreises die zu stark für dich sind zu ihm.
Der erledigt die, du bekommst die erfahrung, und der Weg zur Armbrust ist frei.

Nachdem du dann alles an diesem Steinkreis erledigt hast, und Lares wieder zurück geht, folge dem Weg nach Norden, nicht weit und du wirst auf den Steinkreis treffen den Dragomir meinte, im Steinkreis liegt die Armbrust, wenn du dich geschickt anstellst wirst du da oben nur auf leichte Gegner treffen, ansonsten triffst du auf die Skelett Goblins, die Dragomir erwähnt.
(benutz eine Fernwaffe/Magie, um auszuspähen wo sich die Gegner befinden, die Fernwaffe/Magie nur in die Hand nehmen, nicht schiessen.)


----------



## apollo (21. Oktober 2005)

Danke. Ich stand natürlich wie ein dummer vor dem Gitter und war so kurz davor sowohl Maus, als auch Tastatur ausm Fenster zu kegeln


----------

